
Show HN: Anyway – A live feed of stuff going on around you, kind of like Yik Yak - armatav
https://www.getanyway.com/
======
chuckgreenman
A yik yak clone, what could go wrong?

[https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-all/9-yik-
yak](https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-all/9-yik-yak)

~~~
armatav
:)

[https://www.media.mit.edu/publications/tracking-the-yak-
an-e...](https://www.media.mit.edu/publications/tracking-the-yak-an-empirical-
study-of-yik-yak/)

------
qnsi
Whats the point of pasting this second time in 24hour span?

~~~
armatav
The first didn't link the Android version.

